# [Wet Thumb Forum]-thank goodness for tankbusters



## fishmommy (Mar 30, 2003)

I was so thrilled to discover the red tiger lotus. It is the only thing (besides my barclaya longifolia) that doesn't look tiny in my big African tank.
Note: some of th fish in the picture are almost a foot long!


----------



## fishmommy (Mar 30, 2003)

I was so thrilled to discover the red tiger lotus. It is the only thing (besides my barclaya longifolia) that doesn't look tiny in my big African tank.
Note: some of th fish in the picture are almost a foot long!


----------



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

I have never tried tiger lotus with malawians...your tank looks great. I love the peacock in the lower left and the protomales in the lower right.

Seeing your tank makes me miss the africans I had. I grew crypt spiralis successfully in the tank.

120 Oceanic: S. American Creek/500W-MHs (6500K/5500K)/2028+2226 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400 with 10# CO2
120 Oceanic: Wild Discus/175W MH/java fern and wood/2-2228 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400 with 5# CO2
120 Oceanic: SE Asian ditch/500W-MHs (6500K/5500K)/2026+2226 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400 with 5# CO2


----------

